

Hack removes firmware crippling from Nvidia  graphics card - twodayslate
http://hackaday.com/2013/03/18/hack-removes-firmware-crippling-from-nvidia-graphics-card/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29

======
sp332
Already on the front page <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5398555>

